
New design points a path to the ‘ultimate’ battery - creamyhorror
http://www.cam.ac.uk/research/news/new-design-points-a-path-to-the-ultimate-battery
======
dharma1
hope it pans out, lithium air with 10x energy density of li-ion will be
revolutionary

~~~
RogtamBar
Wouldn't that be approaching the energy density of TNT?

